# Can someone describe OLCC for moi?



## CMF (Jun 3, 2008)

I've looked at the reviews and the recent thread.  I know it's BIG and has different areas, only a couple of pools that you may have to drive to, a lazy river, golf course, a water slide . . . . what else?


What are the preferred areas for a family with young kids who love pools?
How does it compare to Grande Vista?


Charles


----------



## Darlene (Jun 3, 2008)

It has non-stop activites.  You can go to OLCC and never leave the property.  There is not just swimming, there is golf, water sports, tennis, basketball, racketball, volleyball, putt-putt, River Island Beach Blanket Blast, Jazz & Blues Mardi Gras Street Party, Campfire & Hayride, Orange Lake Family Karaoke, pools and the lazy river, the Luau, there used to be a movie theater at the actvities center and a bowling alley, crafts, bingo, fitness center, a shuttle to take you around the property, and close to Disney (there used to be a shuttle to Disney).
Darlene


----------



## elaine (Jun 3, 2008)

*if you get "Stuck" in "west" OLCC*

North has Splash Lagoon (great for small kids), River Island is the new section with the new, cool pool-great for everyone, BUT--if you get stuck in West village, don't fret.  Ask to be in tennis villas (5 story high rise).  You most likely have golf or lake view and can walk to all the West village stuff.  For younger kids--you can walk to putt-putt (get a week long pass), playground with shade, free movie theater, campfire sing along with smores, beach area (no swimming), but bring your sand toys, mushroom pool, 3 others pools, 2 hottubs, indoor activities areas. Tennis courts and Driving range are also right there.
We have actually requested West and tennis villas every time b/c we can walk to all of that with toddler/stroller and 5 yr old.  My 5 yr old LOVED it.


----------



## CMF (Jun 3, 2008)

Is there a resort map online that I can look at?

Charles


----------



## Darlene (Jun 3, 2008)

google it!


----------



## CMF (Jun 3, 2008)

My search did not pull it up.

Charles "Mr. Google"


----------



## neash (Jun 3, 2008)

See this thread OY. Full of OLCC info. Almost makes me want to cancel my HGVC Seaworld and exchange there

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/florida/1242-orange-lake-resort-information-photos.html


----------



## CMF (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, I looked at Marty's thread.  It does not have a resort map.

Charles


----------



## Darlene (Jun 3, 2008)

I just google Disney Animal Kingdom.  The resort backs on the Disney property.


----------



## CMF (Jun 3, 2008)

*That won't work Darlene.*

This is is the type of thing I'm looking for:


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 3, 2008)

CMF said:


> Thanks, I looked at Marty's thread.  It does not have a resort map.
> 
> Charles



Send me your email, I will send you a map.  I'm at OLCC now and won't be back until Friday so that would be the soonest that I could send you a map.  Oh, I believe there are 8 pools at OLCC not 2 (I can think of 6 off the top of my head and I think that OLCC may count the smaller pools at the West Village and Splash Lagoon separately - pools are at Magnolia Court, West Village (Olympic and stage pool), Splash Lagoon, two in the East Village, and River Island).

Try this, it may or may not work - http://mysite.verizon.net/vzez2u73/


----------



## janapur (Jun 3, 2008)

Gary,
How is the progress of West Village remodel? We will be there for 2 weeks over New Years and I'm thinking of requesting West since it will be so new.
Jana


----------



## CMF (Jun 3, 2008)

gjw007 said:


> Send me your email, I will send you a map.  I'm at OLCC now and won't be back until Friday so that would be the soonest that I could send you a map.  Oh, I believe there are 8 pools at OLCC not 2 (I can think of 6 off the top of my head and I think that OLCC may count the smaller pools at the West Village and Splash Lagoon separately - pools are at Magnolia Court, West Village (Olympic and stage pool), Splash Lagoon, two in the East Village, and River Island).




Cool! 

I'll send you a PM.

Charles


----------



## JLB (Jun 3, 2008)

Sizewise:

Picture a small Missouri County seat . . . about 10 of them, 20 or 30 of some of them.


----------



## CMF (Jun 3, 2008)

What I gather from the satellite pictures is that it looks like several small towns divided by major highways.

Charles


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 3, 2008)

I just came back from there.  The West Village Clubhouse complex is gorgeous.  Downstairs they still have the small movie theater...but they don't have movie type seating yet.  Just fabric covered chairs...like you see in a banquet facility.   The new family arcade is in full swing.  It's very big and has full lane bowling and alot of other fun arcade stuff.  

The pool/restaurant complex is receiving full attention now.  It's completion is on schedule.  I can't wait for that to be finished.

The property is very big.  We stayed in the north village and hub drove to the west village every morning for his newspapers.  Took him 10 minutes round trip.  I've never experienced bumper to bumper traffic while there.  But then....we don't travel there during July or early August.  We always use the East entrance when leaving or coming back to the resort, (with the exception of check-in day).   Just wanted to make sure you don't have a mental picture of tons of traffic to deal with onsite.  That is just not the case.  Speed limit is 23mph....but I confess most people are cruising at about 25-26 mph.  People are on vacatioin....there is nothing about being onsite that is hurry up and GO!    LOL

You will find that you are basically unaware of traveling thru the villages.  They are not all cut up.  You can stay on OL blvd from the west village thru the north village, hang a right at the stop sign (now called east OL blvd) and this takes you past RI on your left or if you stay on it...out the east gate to the Publix grocery store and Hwy 192 where all the restaurants and tourist shops are located.


----------



## Detailor (Jun 3, 2008)

The 'major highway,' known as the Western Expressway, is an overpass above the OLCC property and connects the Turnpike to I-4 without having traffic go through the congested downtown Orlando area.  As it passes over OLCC it does figuratively dissect some of the sections of the property but doesn't cut off any of the resort's surface level roadways.

This resort is much bigger than Grande Vista.  Like GV, all of the sections have at least one designated pool area though it's a hike from some villas to the section's pool.  The West Village is rather sprawling and the pools beside/behind the main clubhouse area serve the tennis villas and golf villas.  There's a separate pool in the WV's Magnolia Court section at the front of the resort (closest section to Route 192).  The Splash Lagoon pool area serves the North Village that surrounds one of the golf courses.  The East Village has yet another pool area and I think that there are a few hot tubs over there.  Then the relatively new River Island section has the pools and lazy river and is the major pool area for that side of the resort (EV and RI).

I think that the preferred area is the River Island section - it's new and has the newest water park area.  However, Splash Lagoon isn't really all that old and I think that area is nice too.  So I'd suggest either North Village or River Island if you have a choice.

Dick Taylor


----------



## JLB (Jun 3, 2008)

Newer, but not better.   

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64181&highlight=olcc+newer

Starting with Post #11.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 3, 2008)

I see Jim is still beating a dead horse - read the thread and make your own opinion.  There are other factors in evaluations other than just being new.   Actually the newest buildings are in the East Village at the very north end of the property (building 87600, 87500, 87700) and the newest pool is also in the East Village (also at the very north end near 87700 - the other pool is between 86800 and 86700).

Pools from newest to oldest:
East Village near 87700 (2007)
River Island (2006)
East Village near 86800 (roughly 2001)
Splash Lagoon (roughly 1999/2000)
Magnolia Court
West Village (under renovation)

Buildings from newest to oldest
East Village (87500 - 87700) (2007/8)
River Island (2006)
East Village (2001)
North Village (1999/2000)
Tennis Villas (1996/7)
Magnolia Court
Golf Villas (under renovation)

There is construction for the second of the scheduled 3 buildings at River Island.  I don't know when it will be completed.  

As far as the West Village renovations.  Vickie covered the clubhouse.  The renovated clubhouse reminds me of checking into the Board Walk Villas, Hilton's GVC, and if I remember correctly, Vistana Resort (it's been awhile since I've been there) as these all were wide open expanses with the counters against one wall.  The atrium is not as cluttered but I liked the kids slides and such that were in the older setup as my friends kids use to love that when it was there and they were visiting with me.  I can see where parents would like it still.  The game room is much, much nicer.  There is an area for younger kids to play, and the restaurants are no longer there although one is expected to in the old room used for owner sales (oops! - updates).   The stage pool is open but the renovated Olympic-sized pool is not but is expected to be open this summer.  I don't know how many of the Golf Villas are done but I would guess half since this has been going on for roughly 2 years.  They are working on what appears to two buildings at a time or roughly 8 to 10 units.  I like the Golf Villas.

I think what needs to be completed from the renovations is some of the Golf Villas, the pool area, and the restaurants.  And these appear to be on schedule.  From what I've been told, the Olympic-size pool had been heated in the past but OLCC had at some point decided not to heat it during the winter months.  The renovated pool is also not expected to be heated.  Some of the pool associates reported that they are going to miss having the national synchronized swim team no longer show up onsite during June because of the renovations.  I'm gathering that the pool will no longer be as deep given that one of the changes was to make it a zero-entry at both ends.  I liked the Olympic-size pool as it was a place where adults could swim and not waddle.   

As Vickie pointed out, the property is big but the units are spread out.  There is somewhere between 2500 to 3000 units on the property spread out over 1250 acres.  Bonnet Creek is suppose to have 2500 units on less than 10 acres.  Disney's Yacht Club, Beach Club, Beach Club Villas, Boardwalk Inn, and the Swan & Dolphin have more units on, I believe, less than 10 acres as well.  I prefer the wide openness of OLCC but some prefer the hotel-style of units and facilities that are close together. It is a personal choice and neither is wrong.


----------



## JLB (Jun 3, 2008)

We have had that discussion before, too.     Search for Reedy Creek Wastewater Treatment Plant.  If you keep playing with the googleearth SAT view, you will find it just East of the East Village.   



Darlene said:


> I just google Disney Animal Kingdom.  The resort backs on the Disney property.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 3, 2008)

and  why am I not surprised at this second dead horse.   OMG, I can set my clock by them.   LOL

By the way.....I must have the best luck a girl could possibly have.  In over 50 stays at this resort....I've never experienced mass traffic nor smelled any wastewater odor.


----------



## CMF (Jun 4, 2008)

I looked at the RCI book.  It seems that to describe OLCC as a single resort is misleading.  According to the RCI book, OLCC is not one resort with four sections, OLCC  is four resorts.  From what I've read, I am only interested in the River Island resort.  Can someone tell me more about this one area?  I am particularly interested in the lazy river.  Is it long, clean, slow, fast, crowded?

Charles


----------



## elaine (Jun 4, 2008)

*OLCC is a single resort*

last year, with the opening of RI, they gave each area separate RCI numbers---OLCC was built in phases over 20 years---so start at the front (West end), and then slowly push back and you get the idea. THere is no separation, gates, etc. from one section to the other--it covers a lot of acres, so a car is needed---but you could jog from one end to the other in 15 minutes or so.

River Island lazy river uses clear tubes you have to rent ($8 or so)--they have single and doulbe tubes and it has a current.  It is clean and fun, takes about 10-15 minutes to do the whole loop. There is a decent twister slide, zero entry area, sandy play area for kids with hammocks a few feet from the pool. THere is also a cement area with water squirters from the ground for younger kids and a mushroom play area (that might be at splash--can't recall).  Hot tub at RI, no HT at splash.  The RI and Splash pool areas are both very nice and at a top Marriott standard, IMHO.
It gets crowded at RI and you need to lobby for chairs, esp. in the shade. Elaine (ps--it is perfectly suited for going to WDW---the back road is divine--even in peak traffic, you can zip to WDW quickly.)


----------



## JLB (Jun 4, 2008)

Any more dead horses need beating?   

Tube Rental? . . .  nah   

Perhaps y'all missed Internet Forum 101, where they teach that things posted before do not count now, because discussions are real time.    

The info is for the new people, and the old ones just have to bear with the repetition.  So, just curious, did you click the link?   

As far as being lucky, we have been, too.  Always got a nice 3-bedroom unit, normally near one of the 2 or 3 hot tubs, normally not on a main drag, and only smelled, well, _that_ once.


----------



## janapur (Jun 4, 2008)

JLB said:


> Any more dead horses need beating?
> 
> Tube Rental? . . .  nah
> 
> ...



How about grills??


----------



## JLB (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, cuz I already tossed a hot tub in.   
- - - - - -
Actually Charles, OL really_ is_ one resort.  I doubt that Kemmons had a Master Plan to eventually have four resorts at the one location.  At least he does not mention it on OL TV.   

Of course, he probably thought the Tennis Stadium would be there forever!  Oops, another dead horse.  

But, as it played out, the Villages do, in fact, have their own personalities, pretty much determined by the architectural style du jour as they were being developed.  Then, when it came to working the collective mass for more money, and a _Family of Resorts_ played into that effort, wallah . . .a _Family of Resorts _it is.   

Four resorts for very little expense.  What could be better.

It served one purpose, to remove a burr under some's saddle, the saddle of another dead horse, that being not knowing what area of the resort you were getting on an exchange.  At least now, as of 2009, you know that much.

Lots of dead horses at OL.  Maybe that is the smell.   

So, it _is_ one resort and it_ isn't_ one resort, but really it _is_ one resort, unless you insist it _is_ four resorts.   

It is not the only resort to be listed as more than one.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 5, 2008)

Are there any low rise units at OLCC or units without anyone on top of you?  I am a light sleeper, and usually request a top floor. 
Darlene


----------



## Darlene (Jun 5, 2008)

Buildings from newest to oldest
East Village (87500 - 87700) (2007/8)
River Island (2006)
East Village (2001)
North Village (1999/2000)
Tennis Villas (1996/7)
Magnolia Court
Golf Villas (under renovation)


So East Village, and Tennis Village are 6 story buildings.  East Village are newer, and have a newer pool, while Tennis Village is just finishing renovations.  

Golf Villas are currently being renovated, and are drive-up Villas.  Is anyone above you if you have a 2 bedroom?  Has North Village been renovated? 

Do they all have patio/lanai's?

Darlene


----------



## JLB (Jun 5, 2008)

The original Golf Villas in the West Village are one-level units, sprawled out with streets on the front and fairways on the back of most of them.  The map link in this or whatever current thread shows exactly what they look like . . . Florida Vacation of Yesteryear,  circa 1985 or so.

Then some multi-level units started showing up in the West Village.

The North Village is the small apartment-style condos of the 90's, more than one level but not too tall.

Then the Tennis Villas and Southern Magnolia Court back in the West Village heralded in the taller buildings, which has continued through the East Village and RI.  That is the Orlando resort style of today, going up instead of out, with extremes like at Bonnet Creek.

As in gutted completely, no, the North Village has not been, but there have been periodic furnishing updates.



Darlene said:


> Buildings from newest to oldest
> East Village (87500 - 87700) (2007/8)
> River Island (2006)
> East Village (2001)
> ...


----------



## JLB (Jun 5, 2008)

DW is asking me to get here DSL working, & can't find that thread with the SAT link of the Golf Villas.  It was someone who just bought Unit 2011, wanting to see what it looks like.

If you can't find it, someone will.

Gotta go.


----------



## JLB (Jun 5, 2008)

Got my techie work done.

I was close; it's unit 2018.  The link to view the Golf Villas is in this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72742&highlight=olcc+west+village

Oh, BTW, if you have a more recent computer than Ole POC, you can move that around to see other OLCC structures.  From that view, the Southern Magnolia Court _taller_ buildings will be to the right (east).  The Tennis Villas _taller _buildings will be straight on (north) passed the clubhouse and pool area.  The North Village will be further straight on and the East Village will be even further straight on.

By playing around with it you can find the 2-story West Village buildings, too.


----------



## JLB (Jun 5, 2008)

I played around with that link with DW's LT and all of OL is there, including the first two RI buildings.

I found it easiest to navigate by using the directional arrows on the keyboard.


----------



## emmitt (Jun 8, 2008)

*Exchange Orange Lake*

Hi all,

I curently have an ongoing search for Orange lake, week 9(Feb 27, 2009). Is that a high demand week for OL? Should I be able to secure a week.
I'm trading a red summer week on the gulf of Mexico( villas of hickory hills week 30)

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## matbec (Jun 8, 2008)

emmitt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I curently have an ongoing search for Orange lake, week 9(Feb 27, 2009). Is that a high demand week for OL? Should I be able to secure a week.
> I'm trading a red summer week on the gulf of Mexico( villas of hickory hills week 30)
> ...



Scott, you don't mention what size unit you're looking for, but all I can see for week 9 is the following:

Orange Lake's North Village (#8897)
1 Bedroom  4 / 4  Full  02/27/2009  03/06/2009  

Orange Lake's West Village (#0670)
Studio  4 / 2  Partial  02/28/2009  03/07/2009  

That said, you still have time to get a match to your on-going search. So, I'd hang in there for a little longer. 

I don't know whether or not it has any impact, but week 9 is traditionally bike week in Daytona and that demand may spill over into the Orlando area. We were at OLCC in 2007 for weeks 9 and 10 and noticed that it was very busy.

Good luck.


----------

